# Suggestions to have with



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2017)

Scotch eggs, fancy it for lunch tomorrow but don't know what to have with it x


----------



## Robin (Mar 23, 2017)

Usually have mine with tomatoes, or coleslaw. Or a little pot of supermarket bean salad.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2017)

Robin said:


> Usually have mine with tomatoes, or coleslaw. Or a little pot of supermarket bean salad.


Oh never thought of coleslaw, thanks Robin  x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 23, 2017)

I have mine with pickled onions.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2017)

Right ok so far it looks like I might be having a Scotch egg with coleslaw and some pickled onions and probably still be under 20g carbs, excellent - keep the ideas coming haha x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 23, 2017)

Have a nice salad with it with some cubed cheese to fill you up.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Have a nice salad with it with some cubed cheese to fill you up.


I was actually just eyeing up some cheese cubes on Tesco website haha, spooky x


----------



## Dave W (Mar 23, 2017)

Branston pickle or tomato sauce.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh so many great suggestions already  x


----------



## RobK (Mar 23, 2017)

Coleslaw is great with scotch eggs, I love the luxury one from Lidl as its quite finely cut unlike some which seem to have lumps the size of half a cabbage in.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2017)

Broon sauce


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 23, 2017)

Baked Beans and chip sticks with Salad Cream to stick it all together (be a bit more than your 20g maybe.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Baked Beans and chip sticks with Salad Cream to stick it all together (be a bit more than your 20g maybe.


I don't need it to be under 20g although no point in opening a tin of beans just for myself unfortunately x


----------



## khskel (Mar 23, 2017)

Scotch Egg and Guinness Export


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 23, 2017)

A ploughmans lunch on the side


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

khskel said:


> Scotch Egg and Guinness Export


Oh I used to like you too and now your coming up with silly suggestions like that lol , I'm afraid I can't even stand the smell of Guinness let alone drink it x


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't need it to be under 20g although no point in opening a tin of beans just for myself unfortunately x


I buy the 4 pack of scotch eggs from Morrisons or Sainsburys and then cling film the Baked Bean tin and fridge it, so you get 4 days of lunches.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2017)

That reminds me, must get round to making some scotch eggs.  Can't beat a freshly cooked scotch egg.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> That reminds me, must get round to making some scotch eggs.  Can't beat a freshly cooked scotch egg.



Do you coat them in crushed pork crackling Mark. I always think that sounds disgracefully yummy!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Do you coat them in crushed pork crackling Mark. I always think that sounds disgracefully yummy!


I haven't tried that yet.  I have used grated parmesan to coat them which works very well.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I buy the 4 pack of scotch eggs from Morrisons or Sainsburys and then cling film the Baked Bean tin and fridge it, so you get 4 days of lunches.


 your not supposed to put metal food tins in the fridge x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> That reminds me, must get round to making some scotch eggs.  Can't beat a freshly cooked scotch egg.


You certainly can't , I might just steal your parmesan coating idea too haha sounds delish  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Well that was disappointing I forgot to get the coleslaw so my granddad brought some back unfortunately it smelt ok but it was a really odd colour so I wasn't going to risk it, had to just have a dollop of mayonnaise as the local shop is undergoing a refurb at the moment and is difficult to make your way around and find things, I did have 6 cubes of laughing cow mini cheeses with it too, not too keen on the bleu cheese flavour but the smokey flavour one is fabulous , (was going to get Tesco smokey or spicey cubes but they didn't have any) x


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Has anyone every tryed a black pudding scotch egg coming from one who cant stand the stuff as a rule its lovely mix in with the sausage meat some sage and abit of  S&P cover round the egg and panne


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

No I've never tried it as I have no idea the carb value of black pudding haha, shame as I love the stuff x


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

black pudding
Typical Values Typical values per 25g: -
Energy 234kJ/56kcal -
Protein 4g -
Carbohydrate 4g -
of which sugars Trace -
Fat 3g -
of which saturates 1g -
Fibre 0.3g -
Sodium 0.2g -
Equivalent as salt 0.4gng


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Steff said:


> black pudding
> Typical Values Typical values per 25g: -
> Energy 234kJ/56kcal -
> Protein 4g -
> ...


Oh fab thank you Steff  I just found so many different suggestions when I googled it I gave up, think black pudding may be on the menu for the weekend  x


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Oh fab thank you Steff  I just found so many different suggestions when I googled it I gave up, think black pudding may be on the menu for the weekend  x


Well I waver the right for you to shout at me if your BS goes awry *runs*   LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

@Mark Parrott I'm sure I saw you had a bought spicy scotch egg in the what did you eat yesterday thread, if you don't mind me asking can you remember where you got it? x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Steff said:


> Well I waver the right for you to shout at me if your BS goes awry *runs*   LOL


I'm sure it won't but if it does it can be fixed lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott I'm sure I saw you had a bought spicy scotch egg in the what did you eat yesterday thread, if you don't mind me asking can you remember where you got it? x


They sell them in the co-op in the sandwich section.  They are called Dragon eggs.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> your not supposed to put metal food tins in the fridge x


Somewhat of an old wives tale, it's ok for a couple of days.  if you are freaked out by it then use a tupperware or other plastic container,p.s. heinz bb's tin says consume within 2 days of opening, like thats going to happen.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Somewhat of an old wives tale, it's ok for a couple of days.  if you are freaked out by it then use a tupperware or other plastic container,p.s. heinz bb's tin says consume within 2 days of opening, like thats going to happen.


Na I always decant my stuff, I don't eat Heinz I'm a Branston kinda gal but my OH can eat a whole tin of beans on a Sunday with like 4 sausages, 2 fried eggs, 1 slice toast, few rashers of bacon and some mushrooms  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2017)

Virtually all foods say consume within 2-3 days of opening.  It's a ploy to spend more money.


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Na I always decant my stuff, I don't eat Heinz I'm a Branston kinda gal but my OH can eat a whole tin of beans on a Sunday with like 4 sausages, 2 fried eggs, 1 slice toast, few rashers of bacon and some mushrooms  x


Only 2 fried eggs LOL


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2017)

Branston beans are the best.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 24, 2017)

I only buy Branston too.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Branston beans are the best.


They certainly are, I used to eat Heinz but after trying Branston's we never looked back haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

Steff said:


> Only 2 fried eggs LOL


I know right lol, this is after being down at his house and eating a few slices of toast or custard creams and chocolate biscuits or even a few scones and jam, I seriously don't know where he puts it all, I'd love sausages with my lunch on a Sunday but I don't like the Richmond ones and my mum doesn't like the Tesco traditional pork ones and I refuse to need nearly a whole unit of insulin for one sausage haha x


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know right lol, this is after being down at his house and eating a few slices of toast or custard creams and chocolate biscuits or even a few scones and jam, I seriously don't know where he puts it all, I'd love sausages with my lunch on a Sunday but I don't like the Richmond ones and my mum doesn't like the Tesco traditional pork ones and I refuse to need nearly a whole unit of insulin for one sausage haha x


LOL does he like taunting you by any chance with all that x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2017)

No he actually feels guilty when he's eating sometimes, like a Saturday him and my mum have a Chinese at about 8 I've tried that and it didn't work so the next week I tried something I made myself that I've eaten before well I woke up higher the next morning too seems my levels just don't like me eating so late, so he sits eating his feeling dead guilty and if I haven't added a treat into my meal if he has a caramel slice he will eat it in the kitchen (I've never asked him to, they shouldn't suffer just cause I can't do it lol) x


----------



## Blue flash (Mar 29, 2017)

Are all you bean eaters type 1? I found beans even low salt/sugar ones spiked by BG. Could live on baked beans, replaced them with chilli beans now


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 29, 2017)

I find the carbs in low sugar beans still too high.


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

@Kaylz 
Did you try black pud scotch egg in the end x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2017)

Steff said:


> @Kaylz
> Did you try black pud scotch egg in the end x


No I didn't bother making my own  I didn't have time, think I'm making some things this weekend though so if I can find a good quality sausage meat I will give them a go  x


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No I didn't bother making my own  I didn't have time, think I'm making some things this weekend though so if I can find a good quality sausage meat I will give them a go  x


Ah right ok well I dunno if you have a waitrose with you at all but there sausage meat is quality and very good.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2017)

Unfortunately not  the only 2 bigger shops I have is a Co-Op and a Lidl and the next town has a Tesco, it's crap here really there is nothing, no clothes shops in my town apart from charity shops which never really have a size 8 in, 1 shoe shop that sells shoes for more the older generation, but if you want a pub or takeaway there's plenty of them to choose from  x


----------

